# Most amount of black spots I've ever seen on a cigar... still safe?



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Got this Tatuaje Black in today and it's got quite a few 'black' spots on it. They seem to be 'part' of the wrapper (not raised) and don't wipe off, so I'm fairly certain there are no real problems with it, but I figured I'd come here to be safe. Pics, below... thoughts are appreciated. What the heck is this stuff?


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

I have smokes alot of tats, and never seen anything like that. I would err on the side of caution, and either throw it out, or...

It looks like most of the spots are closer to the foot, you could cut it off just above the spots, and enjoy a short portion of that smoke. If it were me, I would cut it and see how the other half is. Is this just a single, or did you get a 5 pack/box? Im guess this is the only one you have that looks like that?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

All I can say is I would not be smoking that myself. The choice is your's.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

The spots continue up stick. If you follow the spiral of the leaf, the spots would all be lined up in a row.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

The spots wouldn't concern me all that much. They look like some sort of imperfection that was on the leaf or some water spotting.

Okay here is a but, a big BUT, it sure looks like there is mold on the foot and a little fuzz on the wrapper. The mold on the foot would worry me much more than the spots.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks, All. And Bill - the 'fuzz' is just some sort of wired glow/reflection I was getting from the camera. Pic was taken on shiny desk under overhead lighting, Haha.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

i think imperfections like this aren't too outlandish for an agricultural product like tobacco... i personally wouldn't worry about it. maybe they just let it slide in QC, or missed it. just my opinion.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

android said:


> i think imperfections like this aren't too outlandish for an agricultural product like tobacco... i personally wouldn't worry about it. maybe they just let it slide in QC, or missed it. just my opinion.


I sometimes forget that - they're leaves. The fact that we get so many WITHOUT imperfections is the crazy part!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I think we all get used to seeing perfect or near perfect looking wrappers and the slightest deviation from that is reason to believe there's something horribly wrong. It looks to me like nothing more than simple discoloration that got by QC. Now if they grow larger or start moving, then I think we've got a problem.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Engineer99 said:


> I think we all get used to seeing perfect or near perfect looking wrappers and the slightest deviation from that is reason to believe there's something horribly wrong. It looks to me like nothing more than simple discoloration that got by QC. Now if they grow larger or start moving, then I think we've got a problem.


Or if they start growing arms... :loco:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

jswaykos said:


> Or if they start growing arms... :loco:


especially if it's close to the foot ound:


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

I have never had this experience. I am more concerned abot that gray looking stuff near the foot


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Smoke it!!!


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

jswaykos said:


> Or if they start growing arms... :loco:


If that happens, I hoped you wateched a lot of Dooms Day Preppers, because the zombie apocolypse will be starting soon after your cigars arm slaps you! ainkiller:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Blue mold?


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm - thats a good question. Personally it looks like it may be marks from the fermentation process, especially if they appear to be 'lined up' if the leaf were to be unwrapped. I am one of those 'error on the side of caution' people but in my opinion it looks like a fermentation mark that got past QC. Half of me says cut it open and check, the other half says smoke it and enjoy it.

Let us know what you decide to do! : )


----------



## billjohnson (Mar 4, 2012)

jswaykos said:


> Got this Tatuaje Black in today and it's got quite a few 'black' spots on it. They seem to be 'part' of the wrapper (not raised) and don't wipe off, so I'm fairly certain there are no real problems with it


Well, did you smoke it? Still alive to tell the story? op2:


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

LOL, haven't smoked it yet but been keeping an eye on it. No growths or anything, still just a bit too fresh off the truck for my liking. I'll keep ya updated!


----------

